# Print Versions



## Geistlinger (Apr 21, 2014)

Are there any plans to make print versions of SANTIAGO: A Myth of the Far Future Campaign Guide and the rest of the AP Volumes available?

If so, can you give a rough idea when the Campaign Guide and Volume 2 of the AP would be available in dead tree format?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 21, 2014)

Geistlinger said:


> Are there any plans to make print versions of SANTIAGO: A Myth of the Far Future Campaign Guide and the rest of the AP Volumes available?
> 
> If so, can you give a rough idea when the Campaign Guide and Volume 2 of the AP would be available in dead tree format?




Some of them are available in print and some aren't.  The ones that aren't are awaiting approval from RPGNow's printers, which takes a fairly random amount of time as best I can tell!  But they should appear available very soon.


----------

